# Inspection due! notice



## Pnvwfun (Jan 22, 2018)

I did my 20K oil change last week and reset the oil service reminder, but my dashboard screen keeps showing an "Inspection due!" notice when I start the car. The Service screen shows "Inspection overdue since 300 mi" and "Oil change service in 9800 mi". Does anybody know how to clear this inspection notice?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

The instructions are in the OM. They are two separate notices. You can even do a google search......


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

*Reset service Reminder*

Here is what I found posted on Youtube (link below) that worked for me. If you watch the 35? second video my notes will probably make more sense. 
With Ignition*off; Hold trip reset button; turn on Ignition (foot OFF brake);* "Reset Oil?" flashes on screen; Let go of trip button; press again;* "The service Interval was reset" should appear;* 
To Check the setting on Infotainment Center;* Car; Settings;* scroll down to service;*look at “mileage to next service”; I turned the car on and off again for it to read correctly. 
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMcKtkv8XEw

I have an SEL - P so I don't know if it is a different procedure for other trims.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Chris4789 said:


> Here is what I found posted on Youtube (link below) that worked for me. If you watch the 35? second video my notes will probably make more sense.
> With Ignition*off; Hold trip reset button; turn on Ignition (foot OFF brake);* "Reset Oil?" flashes on screen; Let go of trip button; press again;* "The service Interval was reset" should appear;*
> To Check the setting on Infotainment Center;* Car; Settings;* scroll down to service;*look at “mileage to next service”; I turned the car on and off again for it to read correctly.
> *https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMcKtkv8XEw
> ...


Or read the OM......


----------

